# Gents Under 30 Who Wear Suspenders



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm wondering if there are any other younger fellows like myself who prefer suspenders?

I'm 26, and I wear them every day. I've put suspender rivets on all my jeans and buttons on all my trousers.

Am I alone in the world?


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

I say "whoa"!

Suspenders...oft referred to as "braces"...have historially held the responsibility of holding up the pants. They are wonderful in the proper format...in my opinion black/white tie being that forum. Jeans? In my opine, you're getting real, real close to a goosestepping look, amigo.

They are fun if not pragmatic in the right realms. Please stick to formal affairs, maybe suits too if you're willing to go the Gordon Gecko route...I say avoid attaching custom bottons to the innards of your Levi's, mon ami.

RRA


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

Interesting. I would suspect many men under 30 would not regularly wear braces. As for myself, I only bring them out for important meetings (probably once every 1-2 months). Any pictures of the braces with jeans? I'm curious.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Suspenders/Braces - They certainly aren't restricted to formal wear, but they do seem out of place with very casual pants. Pants were originally designed to be kept up on the waist by suspenders. On the waist is key, it is very difficult to comfortably keep pants on the waist without suspending your pants (especially if one has a belly like mine). 

I'm 25 and enjoy wearing them, but I only wear them with some of my suits (suits I purchased after discovering the wonders of wearing my pants at the proper place) and with some other trousers that I typically wear with an odd jacket/blazer. I certainly don't fall into the line of thinking that suspenders shouldn't be shown but I really only feel comfortable wearing them with a jacket - I don't removing my jacket and revealing the line of color holding up my pants.


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm 26. I own a pair of braces, and have the buttons on a number of my suits, but have yet to actually wear them. I think that my problem is that I often will remove my jacket while riding a desk all day, and I'm not ready to discuss that yes I am in fact wearing suspenders all day long.

It's the same thing with me and bow ties- I own a couple, and like how they look, but am not quite ready to spend the day explaining it to everyone else.

I have not yet convinced myself that I should buy spectators, but I suspect they will be the same thing.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm 22 and wear suspenders almost exclusively during the summer, regardless of the type of pants i'm wearing (just to clarify- i don't wear shorts unless i'm swimming). I find a belt constricting and it just holds the heat in.

The suspenders allow the waist to be a tad looser and in turn not quite so stuffy.

Besides, i can't pretend to remember the number of numbers I've gotten that started off with a gal coming up and tugging on 'em :icon_smile_big:

Justin


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

Southern Comfort said:


> ... Any pictures of the braces with jeans? I'm curious.


I'm considering making a pictorial guide about attaching suspender rivets to jeans. Maybe I'll do that if people are interested.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

jeans + suspenders = I hear banjos.


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a pair of braces and I'm 28. However, like some of you I'm not ready to wear them everyday. I really wish they were more accepted, when you're as heavy as I am braces are infinately preferable to a belt. Especially now where I'm losing weight, I find myself needing to buy a new belt or have an old one shortened whereas I could simply adjust the braces slightly to compensate.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> jeans + suspenders = I hear banjos.


...and flashbacks of scenes from the movie "Deliverance", perchance!


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

ComboOrgan said:


> I've put suspender rivets on all my jeans ... Am I alone in the world?


Apparently not. And you can buy jeans without belt loops from this fellow...

I sense a Trad revolution.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Frankly, I have not been under thirty for a quarter of a century. However, I started wearing braces when I graduated from university at about twenty-four and, needing a suit, stumbled blindly into Paul Stuart in New York. Ever since, I have always worn braces with business and dress attire and with some casual attire.

Buzz


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

I am 29 and I have worn braces with my suits for the last 4 years. I wear suits 4 days a week and about once a week I wear braces with a suit. I always wear them with black tie. I never wear them with jeans, A) because I think it looks a little weird B) I only really wear jeans on casual Friday's and C) it reminds me of transients in down town Providence who wear jeans with the alligator clippie suspenders, I guess its easier for them to wear pants that don't fit them if they have suspenders than a belt.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Tucker said:


> I sense a Trad revolution.


Indeed. My stomach is revolving just looking at the above photo:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> jeans + suspenders = I hear banjos.


Like anything, it all depends on how you do it. If one's clothes are otherwise sophisticated then the suspenders look more traditional than backwater.

In any case, most people never see them. When wearing an untucked shirt, they go between my shirt and undershirt. When wearing a sweater, they go under that.


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

*Oh, My!*



ComboOrgan said:


> I've put suspender rivets on all my jeans and buttons on all my trousers. Am I alone in the world?


Yes, you are alone in the world.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Tucker said:


> Apparently not. And you can buy jeans without belt loops from this fellow...
> 
> I sense a Trad revolution.


That is really not a good look; and those are very bad shapeless granddad jeans.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have two comments about what has been said so far. First, if the purpose of suspenders is to hold one's pants up, do not casual pants need holding up as much as more formal pants?

But having said that, I have seen suspenders with jeans and quite frankly it always looks, how shall I say this, somewhat dorky to me. Besides, most folks I know who wear jeans really don't even need a belt as the jeans usually fit snug enough to stay up on their own. Down in my neck of the woods we call jeans that are worn suspended, overalls.

Actually I was wrong, I have three things to say. With regard to the comment about jeans+suspenders=banjos. I love bluegrass music and frequent one of the top bluegrass clubs in the country where I have seen everyone from The Dillards to Allison Krauss and Union Station. and don't remember any of the banjo players wearing blue jeans with suspenders.

If there are any fans of the old Andy Griffith show you might remember The Dillards as the four sons in the Darling family on that show. They still play bluegrass today, they are just a lot older.:icon_smile_big:
https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=originaldillardsnewcastpo8.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been wearing braces since I was in high school. I don't see what the big deal is. They hold up your pants.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

I wear braces with my suits pretty much any time I wear suits - at least once or twice a week - and I am probably on the younger side of people on this forum.

I never wear jeans, but if I did, I would surely not, wear braces. I would likely not be wearing them at my proper waist, and therefore would not need them to be held up to that position. In addition - I have no aspiration to parade around looking like a lumberjack.

Cordovan


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Tucker said:


> Apparently not. And you can buy jeans without belt loops from this fellow...
> 
> I sense a Trad revolution.


I looked on their website. Those aren't even button suspenders he's wearing they are specially made clip on suspenders that look like normal button suspenders. His whole look is just ghastly.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

Will people please stop copying that picture in their posts; I find it horrifying - and seeing 5 times as I scroll down does not help.

cordovan


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Cordovan said:


> Will people please stop copying that picture in their posts...


+1

Even when it's a good picture, which that isn't, there's really no need to repeat it.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Many loggers wears suspenders and jeans with stagged pants (no hem). 

You can probably buy "buttons" for suspenders for jeans from David Morgan company. Need a hammer and a block of wood.

Overalls are not the same as Jeans with Suspenders.

Some guys who think of bluegrass when they think of Jeans with Suspenders haven't been around very long or seen much.

Some guys naturally look good in Jeans with Suspenders.

Wear what you like. Life is to be enjoyed.


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

Tucker said:


> Apparently not. And you can buy jeans without belt loops from this fellow...
> 
> I sense a Trad revolution.





Cordovan said:


> Will people please stop copying that picture in their posts; I find it horrifying - and seeing 5 times as I scroll down does not help.
> 
> cordovan


Ok, sorry about that.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

*IDEA!*

We could ask this Sloops fellow if he'd offer an AAAC member discount for his jeans & clip on suspenders. And then once a year we could have jeans and suspender day! What says everyone?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Cordovan said:


> Will people please stop copying that picture in their posts; I find it horrifying - and seeing 5 times as I scroll down does not help.
> 
> cordovan


Do you know, that very thought went through my head and I knew it was wrong when I did it, I was even going to say something to encapsulate and highlight my predicament. Now all I can say is I'm sorry, and I feel your pain! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

SuitUP said:


> We could ask this Sloops fellow if he'd offer an AAAC member discount for his jeans & clip on suspenders. And then once a year we could have jeans and suspender day! What says everyone?


Capital Idea. Just capital. Let's do it on April 1.


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm a gentleman, but I'm even under 20.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I've worn braces pretty much every day since university.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 20, and I have brace buttons put in all my suits. They are more comfortable than a belt, plus they hang nicer, and a big plus my girlfriend thinks braces are hot. Nothing wrong with someone under 30 wearing braces - besides who sees them under a jacket anyway?


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Mookie said:


> Ok, sorry about that.:icon_smile_big:


That does it!

Well get the pretties young lady on earth to give you a spanking!


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll be 29 in May and I often wear purple box cloth gut end braces with a suit.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WA said:


> Overalls are not the same as Jeans with Suspenders.


My comment was tongue in cheek; however, while obviously blue jeans with suspenders and overalls aren't the same thing, they are more similar than different. Although the cloth had been around for many years, what we now call blue jeans were originally called "waist overalls" when invented by Levi Strauss. All he did was modify overalls to be secured from the waist rather than being suspended from straps over the shoulders. It wasn't until the mid-1900's that waist overalls commonly came to be called blue jeans.

Cruiser


----------



## country lawyer (Feb 2, 2008)

I am 24 and wear them with all of my suits. I think they are more comfortable and also look good with tie that has the same color as the suspenders in it. A lot of belles down here dig 'em too.


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

WA said:


> That does it!
> 
> Well get the pretties young lady on earth to give you a spanking!


You're not exactly discouraging me here. Be glad I've resisted the urge to quote it onto page two.


----------



## Aluan (Feb 11, 2008)

I prefer suspenders too, partly because my right hip is slightly higher than my left hip and belted pants just won't sit right on my hips. So I wear trousers with a higher rise and wear them on my waist when wearing suspenders.

But mainly because they're just so cool.

I only wear suspenders when I have a jacket/sweater/vest covering them, though, which means I'll just have to wear jackets more.


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

Some really nice jeans have suspender buttons built into them--like Rag & Bone's model RB11. I don't think it's designed to be a 
bad mix of styles but rather workwear influenced. If you keep your styles consistent, it's OK and even looks good.


----------



## habitué (Dec 10, 2007)

Guys!

Jeans are supposed to be worn on your hips, without any belts or braces! I wear them with a belt for practial reasons but even that is big fashion mistake! Trust your ass!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

habitué said:


> Guys!
> 
> Jeans are supposed to be worn on your hips, without any belts or braces! I wear them with a belt for practial reasons but even that is big fashion mistake! Trust your ass!


Why? I like how jeans look with a belt. My pants stay up without a belt, but I still wear one.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

habitué said:


> Guys!
> 
> Jeans are supposed to be worn on your hips, without any belts or braces! I wear them with a belt for practial reasons but even that is big fashion mistake! Trust your ass!


Put on a pair of jeans, tuck your shirt in, and don't wear a belt. Look in the mirror and tell me how goofy it looks (i'll save you the effort- pretty darn goofy).

The belt creates a split and helps break up your shape so you don't just look like an amorphous blob from across the room.

Justin


----------



## kogvos (Feb 5, 2008)

Justin said:


> The belt creates a split and helps break up your shape so you don't just look like an amorphous blob from across the room.
> 
> Justin


All I can think about is amorphous blobs now. A perfect end to a Friday - thanks!


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Yikes, that guy in the photo definitely wears ... well, there's just no helping him. Ever.

I think the suspender thing works if you make it work, not just slapping it onto everything at random, and wearing suspenders that look like dollar bin specials. The cruddier the pants, the better the suspenders should be, to excuse the lack of elan below the belt.


----------



## quazartkid (Feb 27, 2008)

R Rackley Adams said:


> I say "whoa"!
> 
> Suspenders...oft referred to as "braces"...have historially held the responsibility of holding up the pants. They are wonderful in the proper format...in my opinion black/white tie being that forum. Jeans? In my opine, you're getting real, real close to a goosestepping look, amigo.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to this bloke, suspenders are back in even for jeans. I would not put the buttons on though, go for the clip ons for the jeans. But clip on or button on, either way for jeans they better be thin, no bigger then 3/4 of a inch, or else you just look like a farmer. But I've seen many kids wearing suspenders with jeans in the city, not just the so called "goose steppers."


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

Pitied be those who look to others for permission for their own pleasure.

If one likes the look and and comfort that braces offer, then one should wear them, regardless of the type of trousers or jeans one is wearing.

I started wearing braces in the late 80's while in my 20's. I have not worn a belt since, with any kind of pants. Braces allow one to wear their pants a little looser at the waist, and remain comfortable while standing or seated. If one's weight fluctuates somewhat, then having slightly looser trousers will allow for that fluctuation, and one can be comfortable all day long. I think it sure beats trousers that either are constricting at the waist, or trousers that one is constantly having to pull up.

By wearing trousers and jeans with braces, I can focus on more important things in life, other than how comfortable my trousers and jeans fit. For instance, the fit of my boots and shoes...

Jess


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

quazartkid said:


> Don't listen to this bloke, suspenders are back in even for jeans. I would not put the buttons on though, go for the clip ons for the jeans. But clip on or button on, either way for jeans they better be thin, no bigger then 3/4 of a inch, or else you just look like a farmer. But I've seen many kids wearing suspenders with jeans in the city, not just the so called "goose steppers."


Clips? My first pair of suspenders were clip-ons, and I haven't worn them since I learned how to put rivets in my jeans and got some button-ons.

The clips just don't look refined to me.


----------



## ComboOrgan (Aug 28, 2006)

Anthony Jordan said:


> I've worn braces pretty much every day since university.


Do you think it's more common to wear braces in The UK than in the USA?


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

ComboOrgan said:


> Clips? My first pair of suspenders were clip-ons, and I haven't worn them since I learned how to put rivets in my jeans and got some button-ons.
> 
> The clips just don't look refined to me.


Clip on suspenders also have a way of detaching themselves after a while as the spring action in the clip weakens.

I just sew buttons on all my trousers and jeans.


----------



## quazartkid (Feb 27, 2008)

well, it would be clips for me. Seeing as how I am more into street style.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

No worries, you are NOT alone.

Here is a young fellow wearing suspenders.


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2008)

That's easy to solve.

Wear your jeans at your hips, and wear suspenders that compliment your shirt.

Any and all Urkel comments will disappear just like that.


I'm also going to agree with the comment of using clip on suspenders with jeans. I think it looks better than button ons as well, maybe because it looks a little less formal it looks better with jeans.

Justin


----------

